# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Three new characters to join Hollyoaks

## alan45

Another three new characters are to join Hollyoaks in the weeks ahead, shaking up life in the village as the soap's ongoing renewal process continues.

Theresa McQueen's new best friend Liberty, her fiancÃ© Ethan Scott and mysterious Irishman Pete will all quickly make their mark in Chester once they make their debut on screen in forthcoming episodes.

Actress and singer-songwriter Abi Phillips has taken on the role of Liberty, who immediately hits it off with Theresa (Jorgie Porter) when they meet for the first time. However, it's not long until the pair's blossoming friendship hits an unexpected stumbling block.

Phillips will already be familiar to some fans of the teen show as she is the voice behind the track 'Missing You', which proved popular with viewers when it was recently featured in Steph Roach's death episode. The musician penned the song after being inspired by Steph's cervical cancer storyline and later submitted it to be used on the show.

Following the strong response to the track, Hollyoaks bosses arranged a meeting with Phillips and subsequently invited her to audition for the part of Liberty - a character they had been developing for some time.

Meanwhile, actor Craig Vye has landed the role of Ethan, a detective constable who catches Theresa's eye when he arrives in the village. A mutual attraction between the pair quickly grows, but when Theresa discovers that Ethan is Liberty's fiancÃ©, she realises that she has found herself in another tricky situation.

Finally, former Cast Offs star Peter Mitchell's casting has also been officially confirmed. The Northern Irish actor - who has used a wheelchair since 2002 after a car crash left him paralysed - is to play Brendan Brady's old friend Pete, a new arrival who has a complicated history with the nightclub manager and turns up with a score to settle.

Liberty and Ethan will both appear on screen for the first time next week, while Pete makes his debut in February.


Fresh face ... Abi Phillips will play newcomer Liberty in Hollyoaks

----------

Dazzle (02-12-2010), lizann (03-12-2010), tammyy2j (02-12-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Where does Theresa meet her?

----------


## Chris_2k11

They need to slow down a bit with all these new characters

----------

lizann (03-12-2010), tammyy2j (02-12-2010)

----------


## Perdita

These are the faces to the names:

Abi Philips, Peter Mitchell and Craig Vye

----------

tammyy2j (02-12-2010)

----------


## lizann

> They need to slow down a bit with all these new characters


I couldnt agree more

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks' new recruit Craig Vye has insisted that his character Ethan Scott does not have a "nasty" side, despite being at the centre of a love triangle storyline on the soap.

Ethan has been seen pursuing a relationship with waitress Theresa McQueen (Jorgie Porter) on the show, despite already being engaged to fellow newcomer Liberty Savage (Abi Phillips).

However, speaking to the official Hollyoaks website about Ethan and Liberty's romance, Vye explained: "It's quite a casual relationship to begin with - she thinks about it more seriously than [he does]. She thinks that [they're] engaged.

"I wouldn't say that Ethan's a player. I think he's quite cool and a bit of a ladies' man, but he's not nasty with it. He just can't help himself, I think!"

The actor added: "He starts falling head over heels in love with Theresa McQueen, so there is a bit of a love triangle that's going on, because Theresa is best mates with Liberty. So I think it's going to be interesting!"

Ethan is currently unaware of Theresa's dark history as she continues to hide the fact that she killed Calvin Valentine earlier this year.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks bosses have confirmed the full details of the soap's new Savage clan, who will cause chaos in the village when they arrive on screen next month.

As reported earlier today, viewers will soon be introduced to Liberty Savage's (Abi Phillips) family for the first time since her debut on the soap late last year.

James Atherton (pictured) has taken on the role of geeky Will Savage, his first major TV role since studying at the London Academy of Music and Dramatic Art (LAMDA).

Atherton commented: "It all happened really quickly and I'd started filming before I had time to think. Everyone's just been so friendly and made it really easy to settle in. Will is awkward, shy and a hopeless romantic that hopefully the viewers will fall in love with."

Meanwhile, following a stint in the West End musical Wicked, Danny Mac has also joined the cast as Liberty and Will's brother Mark 'Dodger' Savage. The Del Boy-style character quickly causes a stir in the village with his wily ways and soon has the local ladies eating from the palm of his hand.

Speaking of his casting, Mac explained: "I am over the moon, the last few weeks have been crazy and Dodger's kept me on my toes every second. It's exciting never knowing what he's going to get up to next, and believe me the limits are endless. I can't wait for people to meet him! 

"The cast are such a close family and have been very welcoming to us lads. I am proud to be a Savage and live in anticipation every moment to see what the next move is for the family!"

Finally, actor David Kennedy is to appear as the siblings' father Dirk Savage, who shares many traits with Dodger and tries to charm show regular Myra McQueen following his arrival on screen. Kennedy has previously appeared in EastEnders and Holby City, as well as portraying Billy 'Two Hats' in ITV's William and Mary.

A Hollyoaks statement teased: "The new family will take the village by storm and are set to rub all the McQueens up the wrong way. The Savage family get evicted from their home when Dirk can't keep up with the payments. Liberty is furious to come home and find her house all boarded up but big brother Dodger has a new house for them to live in! 

"While the McQueens are away on holiday, Dodger moves his family into the empty house and declares squatters' rights! How will the McQueens react to their new housemates?"

DS

----------


## Perdita

James Atherton has discussed his new Hollyoaks role as Liberty Savage's geeky brother Will, admitting that he was "so excited" to land the part.

Nerdy Will is to appear on screen next month as viewers are introduced to Liberty's family for the first time since her debut on the soap last December.

Speaking to Reveal magazine about his casting, Atherton commented: "I was so excited. It's all happened so fast - I got offered the part on a Thursday, and was filming the following Tuesday.

"All the cast have been lovely and welcoming. It was weird walking into Chez Chez for the first time - I was so nervous. There are guys that have been there for years like Nick Pickard and Jamie Lomas. I just want to be really good."

It is thought that a forthcoming plot will see Liberty's family squatting at the McQueens' house before later deciding to live in a camper van in their front yard.

Asked whether he has felt under pressure to get in shape for the soap job, Atherton replied: "I've never had any issues with my body because I've always been into sport and used to play a lot of rugby. But now I'm in Hollyoaks I should get my act together a bit. I used to be in such good shape, but then I went to drama school and hit the booze."

Liberty is currently involved in a Hollyoaks love triangle alongside her fiancÃ© Ethan Scott and show favourite Theresa McQueen.

DS

----------

Dazzle (21-03-2011)

----------


## Perdita

New Hollyoaks hunk Danny Mac has revealed he makes a show-stopping entrance to the soap this week - stripping down to his boxers.  

The 23-year-old actor arrives in the Channel 4 show as ladies' man Mark Savage, known as Dodger, when his family move into the McQueen's house, and he immediately bares all.

Danny told Reveal magazine: "Dodger pulls up and within seconds you know what he's really like - as he's stripped down to his boxers. I'm dreading seeing it back on screen."

The Kent-born actor and singer, who has been starring in the musical Wicked, feels quite comfortable with his body, but is worried about keeping in shape now he's going to be baring his muscles on the soap.

He said: "I've never had to watch what I eat and I don't have a gym membership. but I'll have to start training now I'm going to be hanging around all day, and there are always biscuits on set.

"I'm really self-critical, but out of 10, I'd give myself a seven because I'm young and healthy. If you're less than five, you don't leave the house."

Danny, who is dating fellow West End star Zoe Doano who is currently playing Frenchie in Grease, insists he is nothing like his character.

He said: "Dodger is a ladies' man. He's so different to me. I'm a terrible liar, so I couldn't get away with it. Being a bad liar keeps me on the straight and narrow."

PA

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Craig Vye has admitted that he expects his character Ethan Scott to find himself single at the end of his current love triangle storyline.

Ethan is currently in a relationship with student Liberty Savage (Abi Phillips), but has also found himself attracted to Theresa McQueen (Jorgie Porter) over the past few months.

Episodes of Hollyoaks airing later this month see Ethan finally get dumped by Liberty after she finds out that she has been betrayed by her boyfriend and best friend.

The couple's break-up paves the way for Ethan and Theresa to finally get together, but a further twist sees the policeman soon drawn back to Liberty, taking him back to square one.

"Liberty has been quite needy with the whole wedding thing, but Ethan sees her in a different light when she gets all standoffish with him," Vye told Soaplife of the storyline. "He sees her sing at Chez Chez and it's clear he's still smitten."

Vye confirmed that Ethan secretly reunites with Liberty, despite having told Theresa that he is free to be with her.

"He's fallen for Theresa yet part of him still loves Liberty," he said. "They share a kiss and it looks like they're secretly back on."

Asked whether Ethan's actions could end badly, the actor replied: "It looks like it. I can see Ethan ending up on his own, but that could be the best thing for him - he's clearly not ready to settle down!"

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4.

----------


## Katy

i think all the new characters have been awful!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

> i think all the new characters have been awful!!!


I dont mind Pete but Ethan is a tool and Libery an idiot

----------


## Katy

Liberty is the worst followed by ethan and Pete is just about bearable! They add nothing in my eyes.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks bosses have officially announced that viewers will be introduced to three new characters in a special storyline shot on-location in Abersoch, Wales.

Next week's episodes of the teen soap see teenagers Sinead O'Connor, Ruby Button and Esther Bloom head off to the seaside resort to party with rebellious Bart McQueen and his old school friends Tilly, Maddie and Jonno.

Having completed their exams and lied to their parents and guardians about why they want to leave the village for a few days, the show regulars are keen to celebrate with parties, passion and fun on Abersoch's sandy beaches.

As revealed earlier this month, former Waterloo Road star Lucy Dixon has joined the cast of the soap in the role of Tilly. Meanwhile, Maddie and Jonno are played by Scarlett Bowman and Dylan Llewellyn respectively.



Pictured (from left to right): Ruby, Tilly, Jonno, Maddie, Bart, Sinead and Esther in Abersoch.

----------


## Katy

It doesnt look very warm in that picture! 

More new characters, hope these lot are better than the last lot!

----------


## xcarlyx

I am a fan of Lucy Dixon as she used to be in waterloo road, hope she plays the character of Tilly well.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks will be filming special scenes at T4 On The Beach on July 10.

The soap will see character Liberty (Abi Phillips) perform on stage, taking friend Theresa and policeman Ethan Scott with her.

Phillips will also become the first person in T4 On the Beach History to perform as two different people. While Liberty gets her big break, Phillips will also perform her own solo material to the T4 crowd.

Phillips expressed how thrilled she was to be singing at the event.

She said: "I'm so excited to perform at T4 On The Beach. It will be my biggest audience to date so it's a little scary but I just can't wait to get out there and perform. I hope the fans like the episode of Hollyoaks too. I love the idea of dropping in my scenes from T4OTB in episodes just two days later. It's going to be tight but it's all very exciting!"

The special T4 On The Beach scenes will broadcast during Hollyoaks on Channel 4 and E4 from Wednesday 13th July through to Friday 15th July.

----------


## UnionJack

Liberty sings at T4 on the beach? Could they actually get any more un-realistic?

----------


## Katy

Ive actually given up hope on Hollyoaks at the moment! gone so downhill, realism is something that i dont htink they even consider any more!

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Stephanie Davis has admitted that she is finding it easy to identify with her character's current relationship troubles.

The actress's latest storyline sees her feisty alter ego Sinead O'Connor involved in a forbidden romance as her stepmum Diane (Alex Fletcher) has banned her from having any contact with her rebellious boyfriend Bart McQueen, played by Jonny Clarke.

Reflecting on the love plot, Davis told the Liverpool Echo: "I've been with someone I knew I shouldn't be with - you know it's not right but you want to be together.

"I'm in a similar situation at the moment. I don't know what to do, but if you like someone you've just got to go for it, haven't you, and hope for the best. Me and Jonny say it's like the law of attraction - everything we do in Hollyoaks tends to happen to us in real life a few weeks later."

Davis also teased next week's dramatic episodes for Sinead and Bart, which see the young couple defy Diane by fleeing the village.

"Diane doesn't want us to be together, so we run away to Wales," she explained. "At first it's all exciting, we go to a B&B and then obviously as time goes on it gets a lot harder. We eventually run out of money, have to leave the B&B and it becomes a struggle. 

"But the only good thing is that we've got each other, like Romeo and Juliet. They do get a job on the fair and try and make the best of what they've got. It's hard and they bicker, but they love each other and they make it up no matter what."

Davis joined the cast of Hollyoaks last summer, when the O'Connor clan were unveiled as the soap's third new family.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Scarlett Bowman has revealed that her character Maddie Morrison is to fall for mysterious Callum Kane in a forthcoming storyline.

The actress explained that there is a change ahead for her mischievous alter ego after her recent meddling in Bart McQueen and Sinead O'Connor's on-off relationship.

Maddie has attended sixth form college with Callum since September. However, Callum has often kept himself to himself and refused to interact with his fellow students.

Bowman told OK Magazine: "Maddie's a bit of a gossip girl, always in trouble with the lads. Right now, she's causing a lot of mayhem with her rival Sinead, who's had a thing with her ex-boyfriend Bart. 

"But I can let slip that Maddie and Callum are going to get a little closer. They're an unlikely couple, but that's where Maddie shows her vulnerability - she really falls for him. He's cool, but he's got his eye on someone else!"

Laurie Duncan, who plays Callum, added: "Callum's not exactly desperate for any relationship, he's much too introverted and likes to keep himself to himself and read his poetry - which unfortunately seems to make him all the more alluring to some of the ladies!"

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4 and 7pm for the first look on E4.

----------


## tammyy2j

Hollyoaks star Craig Vye has thanked the soap's bosses for an "amazing year" after bowing out as Ethan Scott.

Last night, viewers saw Ethan's final scenes on the Channel 4 show as the guilt of his hit and run crime became too much to bear - prompting him to hand himself in.

Writing on Twitter this morning, Vye commented: "In response to all your tweets, I'm afraid to say that Ethan has left Hollyoaks. I feel very sad, I love the show and everyone involved. 

"I wanna thank all at Lime Pictures and Hollyoaks for an amazing year. I will never forget my time on the show. It's the best job ever. 

"I believe there was a lot more to explore with Ethan and the door is always open in my mind, but it was just my time to move on. I wanna say a massive, massive thank you to all my followers and supporters, you've been incredible and you've made me feel really valued. 

"I have BIG love for all of you who have followed me over this journey and watch this space because there will be some exciting stuff coming up for me next year!"

Vye continued: "Most of all I'm gonna miss my lovely friends at Lime Pictures, the staff, the cast and the crew. You guys and Liverpool rock."

Ethan joined Hollyoaks in December 2010 and quickly found himself in a love triangle with Liberty Savage (Abi Phillips) and Theresa McQueen (Jorgie Porter). His personal life became even more complicated in the summer as he added Rae Wilson (Alice Barlow) to his list of girlfriends.

The character's work as a police detective also regularly saw him at odds with village bad boys Brendan Brady (Emmett Scanlan) and Warren Fox (Jamie Lomas).

----------


## Perdita

Craig Vye has revealed that his "dream" acting role would be the lead in William Shakespeare's Hamlet.

The former Hollyoaks actor explained that the role would be the "most challenging", and that it is a big "ambition" for him in the future.

"A dream acting role, and the most challenging role for me, is Hamlet," he told PA.

"If I could get the chance to play Hamlet in a production, I think all my dreams would come true. That is definitely an ambition of mine at some point."

Vye filmed his final scenes as policeman Ethan Scott for Hollyoaks last week, and added that he found his stint on the soap "fun". However, he said that he is now looking forward to doing more theatre work.

"I started off joining a local youth theatre when I was 11. It gave me an incredible foundation and grounding and taught me everything about different aspects of acting and performance.

"I did TV work when I was younger until I trained at the Royal Academy of Art. I'll do anything I can get my hands on really - I've done everything from theatre, TV and film and I'm passionate about all mediums. Theatre is one of my first loves.

"It's just so immediate and you can seek out the audience. I'd definitely like to do more of that in the future. I like doing it all. If I can manage to do it, then I will."

Vye recently said it was another ambition of his to play a television cop before starring in Hollyoaks.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks star Anna Shaffer has admitted that she wants her character Ruby Button to maintain her latest romance.

Viewers have recently seen Ruby pursue a relationship with sixth former Jono (Dylan Llewellyn), who was introduced to the soap last summer.

However, whether the couple are built to last remains to be seen, as Ruby is motivated by a desire to climb the social ladder by joining the sixth form gang - while Jono is looking for any opportunity to brag to his friends.

Shaffer told OK Extra of the storyline: "You're left wondering whether they will get together. She's spent a year being horrible to everyone, so it would be good if she settled down and started having a nice time with Jono."

"[Ruby] is a tart with a heart, but she finds it hard to trust people," she continued. "She has deep-seated insecurities and she feels quite lonely."

Shaffer added that she is still enjoying life at Hollyoaks after starring on the show for just over a year.

"It's been the best year of my life," she said. "It was daunting, but I've made great friends too. I live with Jorgie Porter and we're really close.

"We watch trashy telly like the Kardashians. We can't cook, but we love Marks and Spencer's food because you can just shove it in the oven and it tastes amazing!"

Hollyoaks airs weeknights at 6.30pm on Channel 4 with a first look screening at 7pm on E4.

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks will film more episodes out on location in Abersoch later this year, it has been revealed.

The soap's sixth form characters will head back to the Welsh seaside resort this summer for more fun in the sun.

Hollyoaks bosses announced the news on the show's Facebook page this afternoon (March 6).


Â© Lime Pictures

Â© Lime Pictures


The Channel 4 drama previously aired special Abersoch episodes last June, which introduced the characters of Tilly (Lucy Dixon), Jono (Dylan Llewellyn) and Maddie (Scarlett Bowman).

Sinead (Stephanie Davis), Bart (Jonny Clarke), Ruby (Anna Shaffer) and Esther (Jazmine Franks) all headed off to the resort to party with the trio, but the trip ended badly when Sinead almost drowned after getting drunk on the beach.

Storyline details for the return to Abersoch will be revealed later this year.

----------

